# Which is the lowest price for a DVD writer?



## nileshgr (Nov 18, 2006)

Can anyone tell me that what is lowest price for a High Quality DVD or Dual Layer DVD Writer? 
My Computer Engineer says the cost of DVD Writer is Rs.3100 Is it Correct? Or there are Lower Ones?

Also what are the minimum system requirements for a DVD or Dual Layer DVD Writer to Work?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 18, 2006)

ull get a lg/samsung dual layer writer for abt 1850/- and sony/asus/liteon for abt 100 buks more
__________
ur engineer's plannin 2 rip u off

ull get lg/samsung writers for abt 1850/- n sony/liteon/asus for abt 100 buks more


----------



## int86 (Nov 18, 2006)

@nilesh.3892 follow gauravakaasid.
There is Rs 150-200 diffrence between OEM(without packing) and Box version of every brand. Better to get a box version to get saved from possible cheats.  I got myself BenQ 1650 OEM for 2000.


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 18, 2006)

yes its correct......dvd writers are available at really low cost..go for liteon or a sony.


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 19, 2006)

int86 said:
			
		

> @nilesh.3892 follow gauravakaasid.
> There is Rs 150-200 diffrence between OEM(without packing) and Box version of every brand. Better to get a box version to get saved from possible cheats.  I got myself BenQ 1650 OEM for 2000.




Same one... 1800 /- out here....

Works well .....


----------

